# My rehearsal/live with string trio 25.05.2022. Feedback is welcome! Thank you!



## Kirill Ponomarev (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Kirill Ponomarev (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

It sound wonderful,sounds neo-classical ,but if that's what you want.


----------



## Kirill Ponomarev (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

